# Andere Laufwerkserkennung bei Kernel ohne initrd [solved]

## Randy Andy

Hi Leute,

helft mir doch bitte mal auf die Sprünge, wo da der Hase im Pfeffer liegt...

Habe mir endlich auf diesem Rechner einen kernel von Hand ( 2.6.34-gentoo) also ohne initrd / genkernel gebacken.

Seltsamer Weise werden nun meine einzigen 3 SATA-Platten nicht mehr als sda, sdb, sdc erkannt, sondern daraus wird nun sda, sdg, sdh.

Boote ich auf dem gleichen System wieder den vorherigen genkernel ( 2.6.33-gentoo-r2), ist alles wieder wie gewünscht. 

Sda bleibt aber stets sda, vermutlich weil das in boot-Zeile schon definiert ist?

Das DVD Laufwerk war schon immer sr0, das ist ja korrekt soweit ich weiss.

UDEV-Rules sind ja auf beiden Systemen die gleichen, hängts mit der Erkennungsreihenfolge des Kernels zusammen.

UDEV ist als runlevel vorhanden.

Ich habe den Kernel basierend auf Pappys kernel seeds erstellt.

Liegt's an seinen Vorgaben, wisst ihr so auf Anhieb welcher config-Eintrag dafür verantwortlich ist?

Hier noch ein paar infos:

```
cat /boot/grub/grub.conf                                                                                          

default 0                                                                                                                            

timeout 6                                                                                                                            

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz                                                                                          

                                                                                                                                     

title=Gentoo Linux (kernel-2.6.34-gentoo)                                                                                            

root (hd0,0)                                                                                                                         

kernel /boot/kernel-x86_64-2.6.34-gentoo vga=791 root=/dev/sda1                                                                      

                                                                                                                                     

                                                                                                                                     

title=Gentoo Linux (2.6.33-gentoo-r2)                                                                                                

root (hd0,0)                                                                                                                         

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.33-gentoo-r2 vga=791 splash=silent,theme:default console=tty1 quiet root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda1                                                                                                

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.33-gentoo-r2  
```

```
mount

rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

/dev/root on / type ext4 (rw,relatime,barrier=1,data=ordered)

none on /proc type proc (rw,relatime)

rc-svcdir on /lib64/rc/init.d type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=1024k,mode=755)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

debugfs on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,relatime)

/dev/sda2 on /OS2 type ext4 (rw)

/dev/sda3 on /home type ext4 (rw)

/dev/sda4 on /Daten1 type ext4 (rw)

/dev/sdg1 on /Videoarchiv type ext4 (rw)

/dev/sdh1 on /Tresor type ext4 (rw)                                                                                                  

/dev/sdh2 on /tmp type ext2 (rw)                                                                                                     

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)                                                          

nfsd on /proc/fs/nfsd type nfsd (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)                                                                             

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)                                                    

rpc_pipefs on /var/lib/nfs/rpc_pipefs type rpc_pipefs (rw)                                                                           

/dev/sr0 on /media/test-DVD type iso9660 (ro,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,uid=1000,utf8)

```

```
cat /etc/fstab

UUID=47aff456-d0b2-4e2b-bfcf-3337ea462d8f /                       ext4    defaults                1 1

UUID=ec233f62-99f3-49ab-afe9-b5fb287dd9d7 /OS2                    ext4    defaults                1 2

UUID=151fff84-9510-4c4c-ae5c-7bf2fd96b77a /home                   ext4    defaults                1 2

UUID=19ff7453-4ce0-4822-b55a-b350caec751a /Daten1                 ext4    defaults                1 2

UUID=d894c28e-61b1-47a2-b009-e68ac3a6ea48 /Videoarchiv            ext4    defaults                1 2

UUID=62107dc0-2e38-41e6-b95d-b60b0b4b119c /Tresor                 ext4    defaults                1 2

UUID=be1bf13c-accb-4d11-b409-ca7af349f4fb /tmp                    ext2    defaults                1 2

UUID=460140b6-ee6c-4f46-ac1f-2ca10d1a3d71 swap                    swap    defaults                0 0

none        /proc     proc    defaults          0 0

none        /dev/shm  tmpfs   defaults          0 0

```

```
 rc-status

Runlevel: default

 dbus                                                                                                                   [  started  ]

 syslog-ng                                                                                                              [  started  ]

 acpid                                                                                                                  [  started  ]

 hald                                                                                                                   [  started  ]

 net.eth0                                                                                                               [  started  ]

 ntpd                                                                                                                   [  started  ]

 gpm                                                                                                                    [  started  ]

 avahi-daemon                                                                                                           [  started  ]

 cupsd                                                                                                                  [  started  ]

 nfs                                                                                                                    [  started  ]

 netmount                                                                                                               [  started  ]

 xdm                                                                                                                    [  started  ]

 distccd                                                                                                                [  started  ]

 sshd                                                                                                                   [  started  ]

 udev-postmount                                                                                                         [  started  ]

 vixie-cron                                                                                                             [  started  ]

 local                                                                                                                  [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

Dynamic Runlevel: needed

 rpc.pipefs                                                                                                             [  started  ]

 sysfs                                                                                                                  [  started  ]

 udev-mount                                                                                                             [  started  ]

 xdm-setup                                                                                                              [  started  ]

 consolekit                                                                                                             [  started  ]

 rpcbind                                                                                                                [  started  ]

 rpc.idmapd                                                                                                             [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: manual

```

Schankedön, Andy.

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> Ich habe den Kernel basierend auf Pappys kernel seeds erstellt.
> 
> Liegt's an seinen Vorgaben [...]

  Hm.. sorry, aber was ist das? (Ich kenne sie nicht)

Normal sollte man sich doch eher an der eigenen Hardware orientieren, also zb "lspci" "lsusb" usw nutzen und danach den Kernel konfigurieren.

Schau doch mal was 

```
# blkid

und

cat /proc/partitions
```

jeweils ausgibt, daran sollte ersichtlich sein welche Laufwerke aktuell wirklich verfügbar sind.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Josef.95

Bewegst du dich nur im deutschen Teil des Forums, das du Pappy's Kernel Seeds Part I bis III nicht kennst?

Dann schau mal hier, oder geh über die Forumssuche mit dem Namen "Pappy"

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-829476-highlight-pappy.html

Dabei handelt es sich quasi um eine Prozessorplattform-spezifische Vorlage zur Kernelkonfiguration, die selbstverständlich um die jeweiligen hardwarespezifischen Dinge erweitert werden muss.

Natürlich habe auch ich das gemacht, und es funktioniert auch fast alles, bis auf.: Usb-Sticks, Festplatten, wie mir Gestern aufgefallen ist. Da muss ich wohl nochmal nachbessern. Vielleicht ändert sich dann ja sogar die Reiehnfolge wieder in die richtige, gewohnte um?

Meine Festplatten werden ja bereits alle erkannt und an die richtigen orte gemountet, nur eben nicht mehr als sda-sdc, sondern als sda, sdg, sdh. - wieso?

Hier trotzdem mal die Infos für dich, wenngleich wenig zielführend wie ich vermute.

```
localhost andy # blkid

/dev/sda1: UUID="47aff456-d0b2-4e2b-bfcf-3337ea462d8f" TYPE="ext4" LABEL="/OS1" 

/dev/sda2: UUID="ec233f62-99f3-49ab-afe9-b5fb287dd9d7" TYPE="ext4" LABEL="/" 

/dev/sda3: LABEL="/home" UUID="151fff84-9510-4c4c-ae5c-7bf2fd96b77a" TYPE="ext4" 

/dev/sda4: LABEL="/Daten1" UUID="19ff7453-4ce0-4822-b55a-b350caec751a" TYPE="ext4" 

/dev/sdg1: LABEL="/Videoarchiv" UUID="d894c28e-61b1-47a2-b009-e68ac3a6ea48" TYPE="ext4" 

/dev/sdh1: LABEL="/Tresor" UUID="62107dc0-2e38-41e6-b95d-b60b0b4b119c" TYPE="ext4" 

/dev/sdh2: LABEL="/tmp" UUID="be1bf13c-accb-4d11-b409-ca7af349f4fb" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3" 

/dev/sdh3: UUID="460140b6-ee6c-4f46-ac1f-2ca10d1a3d71" TYPE="swap" 

localhost andy # cat /proc/partitions

major minor  #blocks  name

   8        0  488386584 sda

   8        1   40957686 sda1

   8        2   40957717 sda2

   8        3   40957717 sda3

   8        4  365510880 sda4

   8       96  488386584 sdg

   8       97  488384001 sdg1

   8      112  488386584 sdh

   8      113  467395110 sdh1

   8      114   14731605 sdh2

   8      115    6241252 sdh3

localhost andy # 
```

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## Randy Andy

Habe zwischenzeitlich die USB-Festplatten/ Stick Unterstützung hinzugefügt, durch die sich aber Erwartungsgemäss nichts geändert hat. 

Für alle die tiefer eintauchen möchten, hier noch die beiden kernel.configs.

kernel.config vom 2.6.33-gentoo-r2 genkernel:

http://pastebin.ca/1878916

kernel.config vom 2.6.34 kernel by hand:

http://pastebin.ca/1878917

Da ich noch keine Lösungsansätze erhielt, habe ich die Sache auch noch im englischen Teil gepostet, aber auch da isses bis jetzt ruhig...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-831278-highlight-.html

Scheint vielleicht gar nicht so trivial zu sein, wie ich dachte  :Wink: 

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## cyril_sneer

Vielleicht kannst du das Problem umgehen, indem du in der device.map etwas mit Einträgen aus /dev/disk/by-id/ machst.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi cyril_sneer,

da mir eigentlich klar war, dass das nichts bringen würde, habe ich auf weitere Anregungen gewartet - aber da kam leider nichts mehr. 

Zur Ehrenrettung des deutschen Forums soll hier aber mal lobend erwähnt werden, dass es hier ca. 10 mal soviele Aufrufe (1008-de zu 118-en) gab wie im englischen Teil, da gab es bis Heute keine einzige Idee dazu. Das hätte ich echt nicht gedacht, dachte das wäre eher umgekehrt, weshalb ich mir da höhere Chancen auf Beteiligung ausgemalt hätte. Ist vielleicht nicht Repräsentativ das ganze, aber ich bin schon sehr angenehm überrascht vom regen Interesse sich zu informieren, um zu sehen ob man vielleicht helfen kann. So, nu aber schluss mit dem gelaber und zu den harten Fakten:

Hab deine Idee mangels Alternative Heute mal umgesetzt - hat nix geändert, war aber doch für was gut...

denn beim Bilck in 

```
ls -lsa /dev/disk/by-id
```

 fiel mir auf, dass sich mein integrierter Card_reader in der Reihenfolge der Erkennung vorfuscht - Aha!

```

ls -lsa /dev/disk/by-id

insgesamt 0

0 drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 800 30. Jun 18:00 .

0 drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 120 30. Jun 18:00 ..

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 18:00 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-07TMA0_WD-WCAPW4302932 -> ../../sdg

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 18:00 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-07TMA0_WD-WCAPW4302932-part1 -> ../../sdg1

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 18:00 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-07TMA0_WD-WCAPW4540035 -> ../../sda

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 18:00 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-07TMA0_WD-WCAPW4540035-part1 -> ../../sda1

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 18:00 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-07TMA0_WD-WCAPW4540035-part2 -> ../../sda2

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 18:00 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-07TMA0_WD-WCAPW4540035-part3 -> ../../sda3

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 18:00 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-07TMA0_WD-WCAPW4540035-part4 -> ../../sda4

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 18:00 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-22TMA0_WD-WCAPW4091121 -> ../../sdh

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 18:00 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-22TMA0_WD-WCAPW4091121-part1 -> ../../sdh1

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 18:00 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-22TMA0_WD-WCAPW4091121-part2 -> ../../sdh2

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 18:00 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-22TMA0_WD-WCAPW4091121-part3 -> ../../sdh3

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 18:00 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4091121 -> ../../sdh

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 18:00 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4091121-part1 -> ../../sdh1

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 18:00 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4091121-part2 -> ../../sdh2

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 18:00 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4091121-part3 -> ../../sdh3

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 18:00 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4302932 -> ../../sdg

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 18:00 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4302932-part1 -> ../../sdg1

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 18:00 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4540035 -> ../../sda

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 18:00 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4540035-part1 -> ../../sda1

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 18:00 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4540035-part2 -> ../../sda2

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 18:00 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4540035-part3 -> ../../sda3

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 18:00 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4540035-part4 -> ../../sda4

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 18:00 usb-Generic_2.0_Reader_-0_070112015146000745-0:0 -> ../../sdb

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 18:00 usb-Generic_2.0_Reader_-1_070112015146000745-0:1 -> ../../sdc

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 18:00 usb-Generic_2.0_Reader_-2_070112015146000745-0:2 -> ../../sdd

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 18:00 usb-Generic_2.0_Reader_-3_070112015146000745-0:3 -> ../../sde

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 18:00 usb-Generic_2.0_Reader_-4_070112015146000745-0:4 -> ../../sdf

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 18:00 wwn-0x50014ee2006f7a34 -> ../../sdg

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 18:00 wwn-0x50014ee2006f7a34-part1 -> ../../sdg1

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 18:00 wwn-0x50014ee255c4b8a3 -> ../../sda

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 18:00 wwn-0x50014ee255c4b8a3-part1 -> ../../sda1

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 18:00 wwn-0x50014ee255c4b8a3-part2 -> ../../sda2

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 18:00 wwn-0x50014ee255c4b8a3-part3 -> ../../sda3

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 18:00 wwn-0x50014ee255c4b8a3-part4 -> ../../sda4

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 18:00 wwn-0x50014ee2ab123c97 -> ../../sdh                                                       

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 18:00 wwn-0x50014ee2ab123c97-part1 -> ../../sdh1                                                

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 18:00 wwn-0x50014ee2ab123c97-part2 -> ../../sdh2                                                

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 18:00 wwn-0x50014ee2ab123c97-part3 -> ../../sdh3

```

Das hab ich vorher bei einem einfachen mount natürlich nicht sehen können.

Darauf hin hab ich mir nochmal meine kernel.config angesehen und dabei fiel mir auf das die Option USB_STORAGE fest einkompiliert war.

Also, mal flugs als modul gesetzt, neu gebacken das Teil und siehe da:

```

ls -lsa /dev/disk/by-id

insgesamt 0

0 drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 800 30. Jun 17:42 .

0 drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 120 30. Jun 17:42 ..

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 17:42 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-07TMA0_WD-WCAPW4302932 -> ../../sdb

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 17:43 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-07TMA0_WD-WCAPW4302932-part1 -> ../../sdb1

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 17:42 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-07TMA0_WD-WCAPW4540035 -> ../../sda

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 17:43 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-07TMA0_WD-WCAPW4540035-part1 -> ../../sda1

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 17:43 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-07TMA0_WD-WCAPW4540035-part2 -> ../../sda2

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 17:43 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-07TMA0_WD-WCAPW4540035-part3 -> ../../sda3

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 17:43 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-07TMA0_WD-WCAPW4540035-part4 -> ../../sda4

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 17:42 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-22TMA0_WD-WCAPW4091121 -> ../../sdc

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 17:43 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-22TMA0_WD-WCAPW4091121-part1 -> ../../sdc1

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 17:43 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-22TMA0_WD-WCAPW4091121-part2 -> ../../sdc2

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 17:42 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-22TMA0_WD-WCAPW4091121-part3 -> ../../sdc3

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 17:42 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4091121 -> ../../sdc

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 17:43 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4091121-part1 -> ../../sdc1

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 17:43 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4091121-part2 -> ../../sdc2

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 17:42 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4091121-part3 -> ../../sdc3

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 17:42 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4302932 -> ../../sdb                                    

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 17:43 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4302932-part1 -> ../../sdb1                             

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 17:42 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4540035 -> ../../sda                                    

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 17:43 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4540035-part1 -> ../../sda1                             

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 17:43 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4540035-part2 -> ../../sda2                             

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 17:43 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4540035-part3 -> ../../sda3                             

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 17:43 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4540035-part4 -> ../../sda4                             

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 17:42 usb-Generic_2.0_Reader_-0_070112015146000745-0:0 -> ../../sdd                             

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 17:42 usb-Generic_2.0_Reader_-1_070112015146000745-0:1 -> ../../sde                             

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 17:42 usb-Generic_2.0_Reader_-2_070112015146000745-0:2 -> ../../sdf                             

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 17:42 usb-Generic_2.0_Reader_-3_070112015146000745-0:3 -> ../../sdg                             

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 17:42 usb-Generic_2.0_Reader_-4_070112015146000745-0:4 -> ../../sdh                             

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 17:42 wwn-0x50014ee2006f7a34 -> ../../sdb                                                       

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 17:43 wwn-0x50014ee2006f7a34-part1 -> ../../sdb1                                                

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 17:42 wwn-0x50014ee255c4b8a3 -> ../../sda                                                       

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 17:43 wwn-0x50014ee255c4b8a3-part1 -> ../../sda1                                                

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 17:43 wwn-0x50014ee255c4b8a3-part2 -> ../../sda2                                                

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 17:43 wwn-0x50014ee255c4b8a3-part3 -> ../../sda3                                                

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 17:43 wwn-0x50014ee255c4b8a3-part4 -> ../../sda4                                                

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 17:42 wwn-0x50014ee2ab123c97 -> ../../sdc                                                       

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 17:43 wwn-0x50014ee2ab123c97-part1 -> ../../sdc1                                                

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 17:43 wwn-0x50014ee2ab123c97-part2 -> ../../sdc2                                                

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 17:42 wwn-0x50014ee2ab123c97-part3 -> ../../sdc3

```

Das hättet ihr mir ja auch früher sagen können, wofür poste ich denn meine kernel.config   :Laughing: 

Besten Gruß,

Andy.

----------

